# Handy-Seiten erstellen



## corona (2. August 2005)

Hallo,
das Thema passt vielleicht mehr im Forum Handy. allerdings glaube ich kann man mir hier besser und schneller helfen    

Ich muss eine Seite erstellen die sowohl zuhause auf dem Bildschirm betrachtet werden kann und dann auch vom Handy aus verfügbar sein muss.

Hat jemand so etwas schon mal gemacht? Wie geht das?

Muss ich jede Seite, dann extra noch mal in WML erstellen? Oder reicht das HTML dazu aus? Was kann ich denn alles auf dem Handy darstellen? Auch Flash-Seiten? Videos?

Gibt es vielleicht so ein Programm das so Seiten erstellt?

Danke für jede Antwort.
Corona


----------



## Yoah (2. August 2005)

Guck mal hier, ist sehr hilfreich, das zeigt dir, was man wie machen kann.

http://www.html-world.de/program/wml_1.php


----------



## corona (2. August 2005)

Danke für den Link. Bin schon etwas schlauer geworden   

Das bedeutet ich muss jede einzelne HTML-Seite auch in WML erstellen, richtig?

Jpgs und Gifs kann ich nicht importieren, sondern muss diese im Format wbmp umwandeln, richtig?

Aber folgendes weiß ich immer noch nicht:
- kann ich flash-seiten betrachten?
- html-seiten mit integriertem video, z.B. avi-Dateien?

Danke für die Antworten,
Corona


----------

